# Which (if any) Aurora Vibrator shells work with T-Jet chassis?



## howlin' hoosier (Oct 22, 2006)

Like the thread title asks, which (if any) Aurora Vibrator body shells can be used on T-Jet chassis?


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

I'd say nearly all, although I 've only tried few, like the station wagon, Jag, Merc and T-Bird. Some have already een redone for T#S by Aurora themselves like the trucks, hotrod etc. The Vette had a rerun by JL as a pullback. Having said this some look a bit wacky on top of a t-Jet. Like a hat on too small a head.

My five pence of thought.

Mario


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Original Vibrator Vettes don't have enough clearance in the front for T-Jet pick up shoes.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

The only one I've tried is the Ford pickup. To get it to work, I had to shave the back rims reeeeeeally thin (sanded away at the flange on the inside that would normally face the chassis) and snuggle them way tight against the sides of the chassis. I used Weird Jack's T-jet Thins on them to keep them from rubbing.

--rick


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

One of our guys races a vibe station wagon body in the stock tjet class. He had one with the top already off and missing posts, so he trimmed out the interior all the way to the inside of the glass and got it slammed down pretty far. It's always fun being beaten by the family sedan. And yesterday he did well with a Lincoln Continental.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Anything is possible!

Ya might need some spacers on certain models. Maybe a trim here or there. Certain models do look kinda of doofy when you get them spaced up.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*For a standard tjet chassis...*

... underneath some of the old vibe bodies??... there's almost nowhere to hide. I believe this JL sittin on a tjet, is pretty close to the real McCoy. As you can see, you can pretty much see what she had fer breakfast.


----------

